# Top 10 for Spring 2007



## SwtValina (Mar 4, 2007)

*Key Fashion Trends to Lookout for this coming Spring:*

1. *Polka dots*! Keep in simple though, I piece at a time.






2. *The Trench Coat- *Make him wonder what's hiding under there






3. Metallics- Shine on!






4. Bright Colors- Get noticed






5. *Ruffles and Lace*- Girly makes a comeback &amp;

6. *The Shirt Dress- *Sweet yet casual






6.* Black and White*- Always a Classic






7.*The Patent Shiny Shoe*-the round toe is also popping up this season






8. *Plastic Jewelery*- Helloooo 80's






9. *Wedge Shoes*- comfy and sexy






10. ?? Add your own


----------



## luxotika (Mar 4, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 4, 2007)

Weren't those or are currently in fashion?

I don't get trends - that's why I don't follow them.


----------



## x3kh (Mar 4, 2007)

I Love yellow It is like my favorite color so I am loven the yellow shirt.


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 4, 2007)

polka dots again, they have been everywhere since last summer in the UK gets a bit boring seeing them same thing over and over again. Though im not one to follow trends anyway


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 4, 2007)

I wish I could find a shirtdress that didn't make me look like a prairie girl =/.


----------



## monniej (Mar 4, 2007)

great list! thanks for sharing!

my #10 - platforms and high waist pencil skirts!


----------



## Dubsbelle (Mar 4, 2007)

Are you serious? :kopfkratz: Some of these trends are becoming so repetitive...

I admit...I can be a trend whore sometimes! lol! I've been wearing polka dots and patterns since last spring and plastic jewellery since about the same time!

oh well...at least i'll be "in" again. :laughing:

Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 4, 2007)

I love polka dots, in moderation of course


----------



## loree85 (Mar 5, 2007)

Lace! I've always hated lace, believe it or not, but for some reason I'm starting to really like it. That's one trend I'll be adopting!


----------



## natalierb (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info!

Another trend we can add are bubble dresses, they're gonna be hot this spring!


----------



## Dagny (Mar 5, 2007)

Really? I totally thought polka dots were pretty much over. That's what I've been seeing anyway.

I'm super on board with the rest though, especially the shoes. Love them.


----------



## Caramel_Diva (Mar 6, 2007)

I have noticed allot of Yellow and Green together this season.. Also if you do black and white polka dot...please be creative and stray away form the basic red! Orange...Yellow...Greeen...Turqiouse...Purple...AN YTHING but red. That is so repetitive and you will be guranteed to see someone dressed like you if you wear it. Why not an orange and white polka dot top with a Green patent leather belt?


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

looks fab!


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 11, 2007)

I haaaate that she manages to look sososo thin even with a trench coat!


----------



## Leony (Mar 11, 2007)

Cool. I thought spring mostly with pattern and flowery stuff.


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2007)

:dito:


----------



## veron (Mar 11, 2007)

So it's pretty much the same as last year!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 11, 2007)

Me too!!!

Also, I happen to be a big fan of trench coats for some odd reason. lol. I have a black one and a white one, I'm wanting a tan one and a brightly colored one. I think I need help! lol...

And I'm all for high waisted pencil skirts! I like the trends listed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jewelry (Mar 11, 2007)

very nice. thanks for sharing but I don't follow trends; they are just too complicated.


----------



## Fizzymartini (Mar 12, 2007)

I can't keep up with trends, they confuse me so much, and I can never find what I want for a decent price! But I do like some of the stuff you posted there... I love me some bright colours, polka dots, ruffles/lace and wedges. And a svelte trench. Er, not necessarily all at the same time, of course!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 12, 2007)

Me personally I dont the stuff. Its not at all my style.


----------



## Cocodeleche (Mar 12, 2007)

I agree with you list i'm gettinginto the bright colors i think they look good on me


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 14, 2007)

oh, i love it!!!!!!!!!! thanks for posting!


----------



## anne7 (Mar 14, 2007)

Love all of them except for the 80s jewelry.

I agree though, most of those are recycled trends from last spring/summer. I still love polka dots though.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 15, 2007)

I like the black and white look. I didn't think that was springy though.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Mar 15, 2007)

I usually don't follow the "fashion trends" on purpose, but this spring, I like them all! Although if you are plus size you have to be careful with the polka dots.


----------



## power_rangers (Mar 15, 2007)

this is the first year I've ever be "in style" I usually dont have enough money for new cloths so whenever i buy something its out. &gt;.&lt; thankfully I get paid more so I get better cloths. =D

I think the sundresses are pretty in this spring too. I bought the most adorable sundress. ! ill post a picture later.


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 15, 2007)

I like the shirt dress and the polka dot top.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 15, 2007)

Well its everything I love to wear now so I guess i'l be fashionable for once! YES!!!


----------



## eiraMLisa (Mar 17, 2007)

hi where can i get tht cute top (the first one) hehe thanks


----------



## Estiva (Mar 19, 2007)

Another coming trend for this Spring:

The baby doll dresses.

Aww so cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 19, 2007)

I love the new spring clothing line.


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 19, 2007)

i already got my wedges!!!!!! payless carries american eagle and they come to be like 15 bucks and sooooooooooo comfy. i wear them to school even!!!


----------



## babyangel (Mar 20, 2007)

*Hi,*

I am not in the *US** but I do follow trends when I find it works for me.*

*Prints are making a comeback in a big way. Three you'll see this upcoming season are: 70s style, animal and floral. Floral prints are going to be hot this season too. I love floral prints. They are so feminine. *

*Soft tailoring. This is a trend I love. I hate full tailor made suits without something feminine in it. *The concept is to pair more structured, tailored pieces with pieces that are much softer and flowy. 



Oooooh I am glad polka dots are back. Its a cute back in times style. I have got a thick strap short polka dot dress. I think it will look sexy with strappy black *rhine** stone heels. *

I love trench coats. I use them for work. Wearing a trench coat is sexy too. You really don't know what's under there lol.

I love bright colours and strangely I am getting to like yellow.

The only trend I really don't like is shirt dress. Its too bulky and just doesn't suit me.

I am a girly girl so I love ruffles and lace. There is nothing sexier than a sexy black lace top or black lace dress.

*Babyangel*


----------



## Momo (Mar 20, 2007)

a well tailored trench and a pose like that will make most people look thin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm lovin the trench though, I have a couple already lol

I also have some patent shoes I can break out, and some peep toes which I *know* will be in this spring

Still looking for my perfect pencil skirt and sexy chic shirt dress!


----------



## SwtValina (Mar 21, 2007)

It's actually from American Eagle. They have it in different colors too.


----------



## sooo (Mar 26, 2007)

so nice thanks


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi,

Metallics again this year. Nice...


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 29, 2007)

trenchcoats are super sexy


----------



## tyga_baby (Mar 29, 2007)

The only trend I actually use out of those, BLACK &amp; WHITE!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh and I have one polka dot tube top (in black &amp; white) but that's about it... I don't normally follow trends.


----------



## BlueSkiesAbove (Mar 29, 2007)

I want those earrings! lol

I don't follow trends either I find it hard and not me at all, I just wear whatever I like!


----------



## Ronnie (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm ready and all set!


----------



## Helen Claire (Apr 4, 2007)

Oooh that would be purdy.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 4, 2007)

HOLLA, I'm fashionable and didn't even know it...LOL! I wear all of that stuff.


----------

